# A lost nubee



## garmp (Mar 13, 2010)

Not sure if you can help or even if this is the proper place to post this.

We camp out of our full size van with a bed made up in the back. Compactly self contained yet efficient.

Heading to Tallahassee to volunteer for a charity event, but plan to spend a couple of days at Eastbank campground on Seminole lake prior to that. Pretty sure we can make Birmingham the first day but would like to get a little further. Montgomery might be pushing it a bit much. Is there anywhere between the two for a night and a little R&R before heading out again the next morn?

Still a working stiff and have a limited amount of time, but driving takes it out of me and don't like to push and want to arrive at the event refreshed so we can be useful.

Thanks to all.

garmp


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

check this out, might be what you're looking for:
BW&T: Holt Lake: Camping

also closer to birmingham is:
Tannehill Ironworks Historical State Park
tannehill would be nice if you had a day or two, FYI-this park is not fancy but we like it.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

You might start looking here to CamperCommunity.com - Campgrounds you can put in zip code and distance or city, state etc...to find campgrounds in the area.


----------



## garmp (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Really appreciate it.

ctfortner, couldn't help but notice your 19' travel trailer. My wife wants an 18', She saw one with a slide, sofa and a made up bed. Any insight into which of these is your choice? We drive a full size Ford van with a v8.

thanks again all


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

